# livestock feed prices



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

For the first time, in a long time our feed bill was the same as last month. :woohoo: It had been going up 10 ta 15 bucks per load. To be honest I was surprised ... with the way fuel prises are going up, I just knew it was going to go up also...


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

That is amazing. We will have to by feed this week and I know the prices will be up.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I found out that the store that I usually go to and get feed has higher prices than the one went to yesterday- it is the same damn chain of stores and the one that is the other way from me(i kinda live right between two towns and go back and forth on which town I shop at) I got whole corn for $8.50 for 50lbs and their chicken feed is $11.89 for 50lbs and the store I usually go to is $10.99 for whole corn and $13.49 for feed... WTH and I was told at the store yesterday to show them my receipt and tell them I want to have them match the same price as it is the same line of stores and owned by the same company.. Like that is gonna happen.


----------

